# Sind RAM Kits die nicht speziell für AMD ausgelegt sind dennoch damit kompertibel



## _CR4VEN_ (14. Mai 2018)

*Sind RAM Kits die nicht speziell für AMD ausgelegt sind dennoch damit kompertibel*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir letztens das ASUS ROG STRIX B 350 F Gaming Mainboard zusammen mit dem AMD Ryzen 5 2400G Prozessor gekauft und wollte es mit dem  G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR) ausstatten welcher auch so auf der Kompatibilitätsliste des Mainboards  steht, allerdings nach dem einbau nur mit 2133 MHz im UEFI erkannt wurde und nach CPU Z nur mit ca.1066 MHz gearbeitet hat.
Nun habe ich aber gesehen das, dass Mainboard nicht bei  G.SKILL als kompatibel mit dem RAM gelistet wird und wollte daher wissen, ob ich das RAM Kit trotzdem ohne Probleme verwenden kann und es nur im UEFI entsprechend konfigurieren muss (womit ich mich so gut wie gar nicht auskenne), oder ob ich mich nach einer alternative umschauen sollte, wobei es echt super währe wenn mir jemand gute alternativen vorschlagen könntet.

PS: Der Trident Z RGB für AMD wird ebenso wie alle anderen RAM Kits für AMD nirgendwo als kompatibel mit dem Mainboard aufgeführt, es sei denn ich nehme ein Kit mit 2400 oder 2133 MHz, wobei das zusammen mit der Tatsache, dass ich keine Grafikkarte besitze und somit auch der VRAM vom normalen RAM gestellt wird, sich vermutlich sehr schlecht auf die Performance auswirken wird.

es würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand dabei helfen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

_CR4VEN_


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sind RAM Kits die nicht speziell für AMD ausgelegt sind dennoch damit kompertibel*

Jeder Arbeitsspeicher denn du kaufen wirst wird nach dem Einbauen nur mit 2133MHz laufen, da Stock noch kein OC betrieben wird.
Der Standard Takt was deine CPU mit 2666MHz hat werden nicht von sich aus laufen. Dazu musst du im Uefi den Speicher dazu veranlassen den vom Hersteller angegebenen Takt zu nutzen.
Das kannst du mittels XMP-Profil machen und dann dich auch versuchen an den Werkstakt vom Arbeitsspeicher ran tasten. Ran tasten deshalb weil alles was über 2666 MHz ist schon in gewisser Weise was mit OC zu tun hat. Denn hier wird der Controller des Arbeitsspeicher der sich auf der CPU befindet mit übertaktet. Laut AMD soll zumindest ein max. Speichertakt von
2933MHz möglich sein.
Siehe: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G, Prozessor

Es ist bei OC nie garantiert das am ende wie in deinem Beispiel auch die 3200 MHz laufen werden.
Kann aber von System zu System anders ausfallen, daher kannst du nur selbst testen was davon geht oder ob es gar mit 3200 MHz geht.

Die Angabe in CPU-Z ist korrekt, da du diesen Wert mal zwei rechnen musst.
In diesem Sinn ist der Arbeitsspeicher kompatibel, sonst hättest du noch nicht mal ein Bild bekommen.
Natürlich nutzt die integrierte GPU den Speicher mit, hier kannst du nur durch eine Grafikkarte Abhilfe leisten.
Am ende kommt es noch mit darauf an ob dir die interne Grafikleistung überhaupt ausreicht.

Die Kompalitätsliste von Hersteller können nicht immer alle Arbeitsspeicher testen, so kann es auch sein das Arbeitsspeicher laufen die gar nicht drauf stehen.
Natürlich ist man auf der sicheren Seite wenn nur Speicher verwendet werden die auch gelistet sind. Aber bei dir läuft es schon, so das du dir da keine Gedanken mehr dazu machen musst.


----------



## Cody_GSK (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Sind RAM Kits die nicht speziell für AMD ausgelegt sind dennoch damit kompertibel*

Hallo _CR4VEN_,

grundsätzlich bedeutet das optimieren eines Kits für eine bestimmte Plattform nicht automatisch, dass die jeweiligen Kits nicht auf anderen Plattformen verwendet werden können. So ist ein Betrieb bei Standardeinstellungen, wie von IICARUS bereits erklärt, in den meisten Fällen trotzdem möglich.

Die Spezifikationen des Speichers, welche im XMP hinterlegt sind, sind jedoch nur für die getesteten Mainboards garantiert. Für eine nicht getestete Kombination der selben Plattform, wie zum Beispiel bei einer Variante eines getesteten Mainboards oder einem Schwestermodell, lässt sich die Kompatibilität meist noch von den QVL Einträgen ableiten. Fast alle der DDR4 Modelle für AMD Plattformen sollten auch auf entsprechenden Intel Mainboards bei ihren Spezifikationen funktionieren. 

Umgekehrt ist dies leider nicht ganz so einfach, da der Speichersupport von AMD Ryzen, nicht nur bei hohen Frequenzen, nicht ganz so robust ist. Daher empfehlen wir Ryzen Nutzern nach Möglichkeit Kits von unserer QVL für ihr Mainboard zu verwenden. Andernfalls ist es meist notwendig den Speicher manuell zu konfigurieren und/oder mit reduziertem Takt zu betreiben. 

Um das Kit bei reduziertem Takt zu verwendem, aktiviere das XMP im UEFI und rediziere dann manuell den Speichertakt schrittweise, bis ein erfolgreicher Systemstart und stabiler Betrieb möglich ist.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------

